# ndiswrapper und wpa_supplicant + SSID Broadcast

## xboxx

guten abend zusammen  :Very Happy: ,

habe (immer noch) mehr oder weniger große probs mit meinem wlan.

nachdem ich nun herausgefunden habe, dass die acx treiber kein wpa unterstützen muss ich wohl oder übel

mit ndiswrapper arbeiten. 

nun stellt sich mir die frage, wie ich denn den ndiswrapper mit wpa_supplicant "verbinde"...   :Confused: 

Hat einer nen Rat?  :Smile: 

gruß

xboxxLast edited by xboxx on Tue Apr 18, 2006 4:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Salathe

Moin Moin

Hast du die Karte bereits mit NDISwrapper zum laufen gebracht??

Bei mir sieht das dann so aus in /etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-d -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper"

```

Du darfst nach -i,-c und -D keine Leerzeichen machen, sonst geht es nicht.

Gruss Salathe

----------

## xboxx

nope, die karte läuft noch net.

muss erst die passendne windows treiber finden. also die aller neusten von der netgear homepage gab fehler aus im ndiswrapper.

such nun meine cd die dabei war...

----------

## Pamino

Muss der Windows Treiber denn WPA unterstützen, oder ist wpa_supplicant davon unabhängig?

----------

## xboxx

und wieder ein fehler  :Sad: 

```

* Starting wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

loctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

* timed out

```

kA was das wieder is :-\   :Rolling Eyes: 

das is ja sowas von übel unter linux, mit dem wlan und wpa...grml.

----------

## Salathe

Kannst du deine wpa_supplicant.conf posten??

Hatte diesen Fehler auch am Anfang, ich weiss aber nicht mehr, ob es an Ndiswrapper oder wpa_supplicant liegt.

Gruss Salathe

----------

## xboxx

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60
```

/etc/conf.d/wireless ist leer

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

network={

  scan_ssid=1

  ssid="8th75zt45637"

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  psk="jgfnjfE7348tz24789tz47rewrWEr37t5634dfd36t56r23"

  proto=WPA

}
```

----------

## Salathe

Versuch mal in der /etc/conf.d/net noch die Parameter -i und -c anzugenben. Bei mir:

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-d -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper"
```

Am besten auch -d für debug.

----------

## xboxx

hey.

nach ewigen hin und her steht das problem fest:

Es lag einzig und alleine daran, dass das WLAn als ein verstecktes eingerichtet wurde.

stell ich im router ein, dass es sichtbar ist, funzt es auch einwandfrei...

darauf muss erstmal einer kommen^^

auf jeden fall viele dank für eure hilfe!!

Besonderen Dank noch an Pamino der mir die letzte woche auch im ICQ immer zur verfügung stand und mir geholfen hat!   :Very Happy: 

Bye

----------

## xboxx

hi ich bins nochmal  :Very Happy: 

ich hätt ja nun doch gerne, dass das wlan verstekct is, wenn sich das im router schon abietet...

nur klappt ja dann das wlan net.

hab in der /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf unter network noch "scan_ssid=1" dazugeschrieben, wie in der .example beschrieben.

jedoch gibts dann wieder timeouts und er findet das wlan trotzdem nicht.

kann mir da noch jemand nen tipp geben, was man machen muss, damit das wlan + wpa bei ausgeschaltenem SSID Broadcast funktinoiert   :Question: 

----------

## Pamino

Das würde mich auch interessieren! Ich benutze ebenso ndiswrapper und wpa_supplicant und habe es noch nicht geschafft meine WLAN Karte mit versteckter ESSID zum laufen zu kriegen

----------

## xboxx

hey,

hat denn keiner ne idee?   :Crying or Very sad: 

das muss doch eigentlich irgendwie gehen   :Confused: 

Gruß

----------

## Rüpel

das abschalten der SSID bringt praktisch keinen sicherheitsgewinn. denk dir einen lustigen namen aus, dann haben die leute in der nachbarschaft wenigstens was zu lachen.

----------

## xboxx

naja, das is aber auch net die lösung zu dem problem  :Wink: 

dass das keinen sicherheitsgewinn bringt, is mir auhc klar, aber wenns ginge is natürlich noch besser...

also wenn das doch vorgesehen is, dass das geht, dann will ich auch, dass das bei mir geht...logisch oder net?  :Wink: 

----------

## zworK

Hier mal meine wpa_supplicant Konfiguration für die Verbindung zu meiner Fritzbox mit WPA-PSK und TKIP. SSID Broadcast ist aus.

Damit das mit abgeschaltetem Broadcast funktioniert, sind ap_scan=2, proto, key_mgmt, group und pairwise wichtig (zumindest bei mir).

Genaueres steht in der 

```
wpa_supplicant.conf.example
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

fast_reauth=1

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

network={

    ssid="meineSSID"

    psk="..."

    proto=WPA

    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

    group=TKIP

    pairwise=TKIP

}
```

edit :

Der Vollständigkeit halber 

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# ipw2100

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

```

----------

## xboxx

jup.

wirklich GENAU so sieht das bei mir auch aus, bis auf key und ssid natürlich^^

----------

## zworK

Also ich habe gerade nochmal an meiner Konfiguration rumgespielt und mit deiner oben angegebenen verglichen und folgendes festgestellt :

 *xboxx wrote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> 
> eapol_version=1
> ...

 

ap_scan=2 -> musst gesetzt sein.

scan_ssid=  -> gesetzt oder nicht, hat scheinbar keinen Einfluss.

group und pairwise = -> muss gesetzt sein.

Ein bissl zur Technik : Fritzbox Fon WLAN 7050, Centrino Laptop (ipw2100) über 802.11b, wpa_supplicant-0.5.2

```
net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.2  -gsm -madwifi +qt +readline +ssl 0 kB
```

Du könntest wpa_supplicant mal von Hand starten um mehr details zu bekommen (-dd sorgt für viel Debug-Ausgaben) :

```
wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -dd -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

Das sollte einiges an Zeilen ausspucken und zeigen wo es scheitert.

----------

